# Fiat Ducato sump gasket?



## spannerhead

The local garage whilst doing the cambelt have discovered the cause of the small slow oil leak - it's coming from the sump gasket.

Happy to replace this myself and do and oil filter change at the same time, is there anything I should know, do, watch out for when doing this?

The guy as the garage mentioned silicone sealant along with a new gasket, should I be using sealant both sides of the gasket? I've got thinners to make sure both surfaces are clean if I do.


----------



## cabby

depends what type of gasket it is really. If the thick type, then no, if the thin then yes to putting it on the sump side with gasket on top, this should hold it in place when presenting up.

cabby


----------



## spannerhead

Thanks Cabby
Jasper


----------



## Citysafe

Sump gasket tips.

_ we have al forgotten to put the plug in before pouring oil.

- use a little liquid gasket to keep the gasket in place while you offer it up.

- dont relay on a jack without an axle stand as a secondary means of lift protection if you need to raise it.

- use the right oil.

- use the manual to get the quanitiy of oil - then the dip stick to check level.


----------



## hogan

Check the sump pan they are prone to rusting give it a good wire brushing and check for pinholes. If ok give it a few coats of heat proof paint.


----------



## spannerhead

Cheers chaps, having built a couple of kit cars I've got some good quality large axle stands, I don't like going under a vehicle with just a trolley jack even, always use the stands.

Good tip on putting the plug back 

My local car parts place looked up the quality for me, 6 litres apparently, and have advised the right oil, so should be fine there....

Sure I've got some liquid gasket in the garage somewhere, hopefully it's on the cans and tubes shelf where it should be!

Hoping the nuts aren't too rusty, and will give a coat of calliper paint.


----------



## inkey-2008

You may also need a 12mm Allen key for the sump plug.

Andy

Just found out the hard way.


----------



## cabby

Get some fresh gasket sealant, old stuff goes lumpy and you may well run out for the last few inches. :roll: 

cabby


----------



## spannerhead

Cheers chaps, got a set of sump plugs keys so should be ok.


----------



## spannerhead

FYI for anyone else doing this job, when they give you a rubber gasket at your local factors do not use gasket sealant at all, even if they sell you some!

I used some and ended up on an as recovery truck home when it split and threw oil everywhere. Nice AA man said sealant on cork gasket, nothing on rubber.

We live and learn! At least it will be a quick job as the sump is all clean now. Dooooh!


----------



## cabby

sorry, I thought you understood what I had put in previous posting,thick and thin gasket.thick is usually a rubberised one the thin a cork/paper style. the thick one also useful in that it will hold the sump bolts in place.

cabby


----------



## spannerhead

Yeah, my fault, should have taken more notice of what you said and not the chaps in the motor factors! I won't do that again


----------

